# [OFF] adobe se fout de la gueule de linux ?

## zdra

J'ai remarqué que acrobat reader 7.0 était dans portage ! Je m'attendais à une révotion, enfin un lecteur digne de ce nom porté sous linux, enfin une société qui pense à linux !! La vers 5.x étant une honte j'avais lu que la 7.0 rectifirait le tire...

Et bien NON ! Définitivement adobe à porté son acrobat reader sous linux uniquement pour se foutre de notre gueule. Je ne comprends pas comme ils arrivent à produire un programme de 40Mo ! d'une lenteur pareil et d'une si mauvaise intégration avec gtk2. Quand je compare à evince, un éditeur de pdf/ps encore en plein développement, et bien il prend 429kb de téléchargement et ouvre les pdf 500 fois plus rapidement. Sans parler que l'interface est beaucoup plus claire et bien intégrée à gnome.

La seul chose utile que adobe fait mieux, c'est la selection de texte dans un pdf. Avec evince c'est rare que ça marche. Mais ce module prend-il 39.571Mo ? justifie t'il les 15secondes supplémentaire pour le chargement d'un simple pdf ? justifie -t- il le scroll saccadé qui prend 100% du CPU ?

Non définitivement adobe doit faire expres d'etre si lamentable sous linux, je sens bien le code qui commence par un if(OS=="linux") sleep(500);

----------

## Dais

Bah même sous windows c'est devenu une usine à gaz ..

----------

## Polo

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Bah même sous windows c'est devenu une usine à gaz ..

 

le mot est faible hélas.... il y a un soft qui permet de ne pas charger tous les modules peu utilisés (inutiles?) sous windows.... ca serait cool de voir un truc du genre sous linux.... non mieux, ca serait cool qu'adobe nous ponde un truc correct  :Confused: 

a défaut, vive gpdf

----------

## guilc

 *zdra wrote:*   

> La seul chose utile que adobe fait mieux, c'est la selection de texte dans un pdf. Avec evince c'est rare que ça marche. Mais ce module prend-il 39.571Mo ? justifie t'il les 15secondes supplémentaire pour le chargement d'un simple pdf ? justifie -t- il le scroll saccadé qui prend 100% du CPU ?

 

kpdf (3.4) le fait :p Et franchement, il est aussi très rapide. Il n'a rien a envier a acroread 7, mais alors RIEN  :Smile: 

Après tout, on a mieux en libre, c'est tant mieux non ? Adobe se fait sa mauvaise réputation tout seul  :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

J'attends cependant mieux du côté de Gnome/GTK. J'aime bien gpdf mais il manque certaines fonctions indispensable comme la recherche de texte et le copier/coller. J'espère que evince corrigera la chose.

Avez-vous plus d'infos sur ce projet (intégration à Gnome, sortie dans Portage) ?

Merci

----------

## UB|K

Ca me fait penser à Ahead qui est en train de se prendre une volée de bois vert suite au portage (intention louable) de Nero qu'a pas l'air d'être à la hauteur de sa réputation sour windows...

----------

## zdra

Si kpdf le fait, evince le fera dans pas longtemps. kpdf est une version fortement patchée de xpdf. Et evince utilise poppler qui est aussi un backend basé sur xpdf pour la gestion du format pdf... et à ce que j'ai lu poppler devrait intégrer massivement les patch fait par l'équipe kde et kpdf devrait alors à son tours utiliser l'api de poppler, et donc evince et kdf ne serait plus qu'une différence d'interface... une bonne chose !

En tout cas l'emerge -C acroread est déjà fait !

----------

## dyurne

idem ici : je n'ai pas encore trouvé de lecteur pdf qui couple légéreté et fonctionnalités.

exception : aperçu sous os x, qui est franchement bien fichu, malheureusement il n'est pas disponible sous linux ( app os x native )

/me attend que evidence progresse

EDIT : matez le w3c validor du site d'évidence  :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

Sous gnome je trouves que evince et de loins le meilleur lecteur pdf. Un ebuild est dispo làbà:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78956

J'espere qu'on va pas trop attendre son intégration dans portage, mais j'utilise les ebuild de bugzilla depuis déjà qq temps et ça marche remarquablement bien !

----------

## sireyessire

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Sous gnome je trouves que evince et de loins le meilleur lecteur pdf. Un ebuild est dispo làbà:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78956
> 
> J'espere qu'on va pas trop attendre son intégration dans portage, mais j'utilise les ebuild de bugzilla depuis déjà qq temps et ça marche remarquablement bien !

 

ben je t'avoue que xpdf remplit ses fonctions loyalement et en plus la sélection de texte marche très bien.

c'est pas du gtk mais bon comme ça marche bien, que c'est tout petit et que ça va vite, je lui pardonne  :Wink: 

----------

## Beber

C'est vrai qu'acroread est une brouette,

m'enfin c'est quand meme le seul a ouvrir correctement les fichiers très chargé en photo/dessin/texte/graphique mélangé dans une page

J'ai eu une très mauvais expérience avec gpdf qui m'affichait des carré noir a la place des photos

avec xpdf qui m'affichait des graphique n'importe comment.

Alors j'ai tranché, pdf mal lu mais logiciel petit et a peu près rapide ou une brouette mais qui me donne le rendu souhaité .. bin j'ai choisi la brouette

J'en attends beaucoup de kpdf, je vais le tester d'ici pas très longtemps

----------

## sireyessire

 *Beber wrote:*   

> C'est vrai qu'acroread est une brouette,
> 
> m'enfin c'est quand meme le seul a ouvrir correctement les fichiers très chargé en photo/dessin/texte/graphique mélangé dans une page
> 
> J'ai eu une très mauvais expérience avec gpdf qui m'affichait des carré noir a la place des photos
> ...

 

moi j'ai pas eu de problèmes avec xpdf, et pourtant il en subit des vertes et des pas mûres.  :Razz:   même des ppt=>pdf avec 8 vignettes par page, no worries

----------

## zdra

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ben je t'avoue que xpdf remplit ses fonctions loyalement et en plus la sélection de texte marche très bien.
> 
> c'est pas du gtk mais bon comme ça marche bien, que c'est tout petit et que ça va vite, je lui pardonne 

 

Evince utilise poppler qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un xpdf amélioré, donc normalement les capacitées sont les meme, à la différence que evince est gtk2 et bien intégré dans gnome....

----------

## Beber

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Beber wrote:*   C'est vrai qu'acroread est une brouette,
> 
> m'enfin c'est quand meme le seul a ouvrir correctement les fichiers très chargé en photo/dessin/texte/graphique mélangé dans une page
> 
> J'ai eu une très mauvais expérience avec gpdf qui m'affichait des carré noir a la place des photos
> ...

 tu veu que je t'envoie des pdf bien chargé ?

----------

## omné

Moi je viens de découvrir djvu et je suis soufflé, vivement que le pdf disparaisse du net.Et le pluggin fonctionne très bien de ce que je l'ai testé.

Evince projette d'être capable de lire ce format.

http://www.djvuzone.org/wid/index.html

----------

## _tebra_

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   
> 
> ben je t'avoue que xpdf remplit ses fonctions loyalement et en plus la sélection de texte marche très bien.
> 
> c'est pas du gtk mais bon comme ça marche bien, que c'est tout petit et que ça va vite, je lui pardonne  
> ...

 

Evince fonctionne-t-il sans les dépendances de Gnome?

----------

## zdra

```

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.1

        >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4

        >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.0

        >=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.2

        >=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.2

        >=gnome-base/libglade-2.0

        virtual/ghostscript

        app-text/poppler

        dev-libs/popt"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.12.0"

#       >=dev-util/intltool-0.30"

```

Donc la réponse serait non  :Smile:  mais ce n'est pas son but, que du contraire c'est logique pour une application vouée à être le lecteur officiel de pdf/ps sous gnome (2.12 je supposes)

----------

## Dais

un peu plus et j'aurais pensé que evince était le lecteur multiformats (dont pdf) de e17  :Laughing: 

----------

## _tebra_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc la réponse serait non  mais ce n'est pas son but, que du contraire c'est logique pour une application vouée à être le lecteur officiel de pdf/ps sous gnome (2.12 je supposes)

 

OK et merci. J'étais pas chez moi pour vérifier.

----------

## spider312

 *Dais wrote:*   

> un peu plus et j'aurais pensé que evince était le lecteur multiformats (dont pdf) de e17 

 s'eut été trop beau  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sin`

salut à tous,

c vrai que acrobat reader est pas terrible niveau perf pour gentoo (et linux en général) cependant il est qd mm pratique pour naviguer dans les pdf. en 2 pti clics on règle le zoom qu'il faut selon le document etc... Par contre avec firefox c pas top, qd je surfe sur un pdf, ça me plante parfois firefox qd je le ferme.. 

d'ailleur j'aurais une question bète, ou est ce que on spécifie quel prog ouvre les pdf qd on surf avec firefox ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Et dire que d'habitude on se plaint de ne pas bénéficier du même traitement que les windoziens de la part des éditeurs... Adobe fait tout pour qu'on se sente comme sous win, alors mince, arrêtons de nous plaindre si acroread 7 rame autant!  :Smile: 

(troll inside)

----------

## yuk159

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et dire que d'habitude on se plaint de ne pas bénéficier du même traitement que les windoziens de la part des éditeurs... Adobe fait tout pour qu'on se sente comme sous win, alors mince, arrêtons de nous plaindre si acroread 7 rame autant! 
> 
> (troll inside)

 

 :Laughing:  c'est clair de toutes façons ce soft tourne "aussi bien" sur toutes les platformes que je connais.

----------

## cylgalad

 *sin` wrote:*   

> Par contre avec firefox c pas top, qd je surfe sur un pdf, ça me plante parfois firefox qd je le ferme..

 

(bonjour les fautes...)

acroread 7 n'est pas compatible avec firefox 1.0.1 (c'est dans l'ebuild) :

 *acroread-7.0.ebuild wrote:*   

> The browser plugin does not work on firefox 1.0.1 (yet)

 

----------

## kernelsensei

euhh chez moi ca marche avec firefox 1.0.1 ...

----------

## sin`

Je vois pas de fautes... Après, tu aimes peut être pas les abréviations, je le comprends

sinon, j'utilise acroread 5

----------

## ghoti

 *sin` wrote:*   

> Je vois pas de fautes... Après, tu aimes peut être pas les abréviations, je le comprends

 

De manière générale, il vaut mieux éviter les abréviations sur les forums, quels qu'ils soient : c'est assez désagréable à lire  :Sad: 

Sur Gentoo-french, plusieurs habitués sont particulièrement pointilleux quant au bon usage de la langue française. 

D'où certaines réactions parfois un peu sèches...  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

c'est a croire de toute façon qu'il faudrait les payés pour accepter l'OpenSource çà franchement çà me révolte à chaque fois , il pourraient faire des efforts au moins comme ati ou nvdia par exemple ....enfin bon bref si les gens comprendraient qu'il est indéfiniment fois mieux d'être sous linux et non sous dows(tm)(tm)(copypas  :Razz:  ) et bien je pourrait qualifier cela de :

UN PETIT CLIC POUR L'HOMME , UN GRAND PAS L'HUMANITE

quand pencez vous ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Ben deja, je pense avec un S (tu devrais le savoir depuis le temps), et bon les efforts d'ati ou nvidia ne sont pas exceptionnels non plus  :Smile: 

Perso j'utilise acroread 7 car je connais pas d'autre lecteur pdf s'integrant a firefox ...

----------

## Polo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Ben deja, je pense avec un S

 

+1, je dirai meme "Qu'en pensez-vous ?"

sinon, ca a l'air de changer coté ati, ils font mieux qu'avant j'ai l'impression, meme si c'est pas encore du niveau (!!) de nvidia

----------

## blasserre

perso je pense que faire bosser des devs pour un truc absolument pas rentable

c'est beau !

(bon les gars de chez adobe, quand est-ce que vous nous portez photoshop sous linux ?)

----------

## Trevoke

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> perso je pense que faire bosser des devs pour un truc absolument pas rentable
> 
> c'est beau !

 

La je dois avouer que c'est tres vrai. Apres tout, on vit dans le monde OSS et c'est bien, si on a un probleme on envoie une suggestion - et bien fais ca. Envoie une suggestion a Adobe pour ameliorer acrobat au lieu de te plaindre..  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Je viens de tester kpdf-3.4 et j'avoue qu'il n'y a vraiment plus besoin d'un acroread, kpdf marche remarquablement bien.

Cela dit, c'est vrai que je trouves que acroread est tres mal pensé pour linux, mais faut avouer qu'adobe a fait l'effort de penser à linux ce qui est déjà un exploit, et de plus le passage de la version 5 à la 7 améliore déjà grandement la situation.

Et puis finalement c'est tant mieux, comme ça les windowsiens qui passent à linux ne seront pas dépaysé en voyant un evince ou un kpdf ouvrir en 0.01 seconde leur pdf alors que sous win ils étaient abitué aux 45seconde de chargement d'acrobat  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Polo wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Ben deja, je pense avec un S 
> 
> +1, je dirai meme "Qu'en pensez-vous ?"
> 
> sinon, ca a l'air de changer coté ati, ils font mieux qu'avant j'ai l'impression, meme si c'est pas encore du niveau (!!) de nvidia

 

bon ok je sors  :Embarassed:  désolé c'est à croire que je le fais exprés autans pour moi  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

au temps pour moi ...  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Kernel, tu sors. Va dans ta chambre, ne passe pas par la cuisine, ne prends pas ton diner.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

 *Quote:*   

> Au temps pour moi
> 
> Il est impossible de savoir précisément quand et comment est apparue lexpression familière au temps pour moi, issue du langage militaire, où au temps ! se dit pour commander la reprise dun mouvement depuis le début (au temps pour les crosses, etc.). De ce sens de Cest à reprendre, on a pu glisser à lemploi figuré. On dit Au temps pour moi pour admettre son erreur  et concéder que lon va reprendre ou reconsidérer les choses depuis leur début.
> 
> Lorigine de cette expression nétant plus comprise, la graphie Autant pour moi est courante aujourdhui, mais rien ne la justifie.

 

----------

## Trevoke

zdra, tu sors. Va dans ta chambre, ne passe pas par la cuisine, ne prends pas ton diner.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blasserre

d'un autre coté, doit-on apporter tant de crédit à un belge qui corrobore les propos d'un quasi allemand ?

c'était la petite participation d'un bon gros con de français !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Kernel, tu sors. Va dans ta chambre, ne passe pas par la cuisine, ne prends pas ton diner. 

 

/me envoie sa rangeo gauche dans la tronche de Trevoke !

@Blasserre: Pff tout de suite la .., deja notre dialecte local etait la langue de clovis, le roi des francs ... alors hein ..  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est quoi une rangeo?

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est une chaussure haute, en cuir, portee habituellement par des monsieurs en kaki ou encore des gendarmes

----------

## Trevoke

Travesti, va.

/troll

 :Laughing: 

Bon, j'ai fini, je promets - on est vendredi apres tout..

----------

## lemouf

mmmm c'est bien bizarre, je viens tout juste d'emerger acroread-7.0 et je le trouve rapide, même plus que sous l'autre OS. Lancement quasi instantané ... peut-être un effet secondaire de ma nouvelle 3ware escalade  :Twisted Evil: 

Par contre le support pdf sous Firefox ... niet! J'ai le droit à une jolie page blanche à chaque tentative... 

kernel, y'a une manip' à faire que j'orais ratée ?

----------

## kernelsensei

verifie tes liens dans /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/plugins

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root    41 mar 15 19:06 nppdf.so -> /opt/Acrobat7/Browser/intellinux/nppdf.so
```

En suite c'est vrai, j'avais bien une une page blanche au premier pdf, mais redemarrer totalement firefox en est venu a bout !

----------

## lemouf

Ah ... il se trouve que ta dll nppdf.so je l'ai mais pas au même endroit.

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    30 Mar 19 18:33 nppdf.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/nppdf.so
```

Et là c'est la page blanche. J'ai même pas de dossier "Browser" dans mon /opt/Acrobat7. Installé avec l'ebuild disponible dans portage.

Et même un locate ne me retourne que cette dll dans /opt/netscape. Je suppose que c'est l'ebuild qui l'à placée ici, en tout cas ça ne fonctionne pas. snif  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## alctraz

 *Quote:*   

> echo "app-text/acroread noplugin" >> /etc/portage/package.use

 

essayez avec ca...

----------

## kernelsensei

-noplugin tu veux dire, non ?

----------

## alctraz

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> -noplugin tu veux dire, non ?

 

et bien ca depend, pour moi 'noplugin' signifie 'sans plugin' et il faut que ce flag soit activé pour reduire le temps de chargement donc ca devrait etre comme j'ai mis?

----------

## kernelsensei

ah je croyais que tu voulais activer le plugin pour firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-text/acroread-7.0  -ldap -noplugin 0 kB
```

 avec ça le plugin marche pas....

----------

## guilc

Ca a fait pareil chez moi : réemerge le et a priori, le plugin marchera :

L'ebuild a été modifié en cours de route, la version initiale ne gérait pas le plugin, c'était d'ailleur affiché a la fin de l'emerge, ça semble corrigé maintenant (dommage qu'il n'y ai pas eu un -r1 ajouté sur ce coup la....)

----------

## alctraz

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ah je croyais que tu voulais activer le plugin pour firefox 

 

ho, si ca concerne que le plugin firefox, ok

autant le laisser, je pensais que ca desactivait plus de fonctionnalités que ca

----------

## canard

je me permet de m'insérer dans le fil pour poser une petite question à propos d'acroread 7:

est il enfin capable de lire des videos comme les versions 6 et 7 sous win?

parce que faire des presentations pdf qui roxent avec latex-beamer et devoir les passer sous win pour que les videos inclusent marchent c'est un peu dommage.... :Embarassed: 

merci

----------

